# Halloween (Witching Night)



## Twibble (28. Oktober 2008)

OK, die US server kriegen ab morgen ein Halloween Event mit PQs in den RvR Zonen und ein paar event items wie Masken, Mäntel etc. Hat irgendwer gehört ob das auch auf EU kommt, oder fallen wir mal wieder hinten runter?

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/liveeven...tchingNight.php


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Oktober 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> OK, die US server kriegen ab morgen ein Halloween Event mit PQs in den RvR Zonen und ein paar event items wie Masken, Mäntel etc. Hat irgendwer gehört ob das auch auf EU kommt, oder fallen wir mal wieder hinten runter?
> 
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/liveeven...tchingNight.php



First ! Link funzt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edith: Oder doch ! Edith2: Super Idee !


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

Das in allen belängen Stiefmütterlich behandelte Europa wird bestimmt KEIN event bekommen

außerdem werden nur Zerstöris gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

Hey, es ist Witch Night, rate mal wieso die Hexenkriegerinnen im Original Witch Elfes heißen, dann weist du wieso da nur zerstörungspieler drauf sind ^^

Aber die Umhänge sind schon nett, mal gucken wie ich so einen bekomme.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

Und was kriegen dann die Ordnungs leute?
Süßigkeiten? n fröhlichen Weihnachtsmann?

naja ma kucken ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Ordnung bekommt das was sie verdient, nämlich die reste die wir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, ihr könnt sicher auch ähnliche Events machen, und dabei genausolches Zeug abgreifen.

Und wenn nicht dann bekommt ihr euer eigenes Fest.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich dürfen wir ein Paar Ketzer verbrennen


----------



## Xenrus (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja das auf dem unteren Bild is und bleibt ein Witch hunter also ich denke order bekommt das auch und auch wir in Europa sollten das Event bekommen


----------



## siglo xx (28. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch schon auf der deutschen Seite up, so eine News.

Ich hoffe jeder Spieler hat eine reelle Chance so eine Maske, bzw. den Umhang & Titel zu bekommen. Das mit dem "mehrere Stunden" klingt nicht gerade cool.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

ich find das scheisse weg damit  ich will dass es nicht so endet wie wow.. masken lol...

Ich finde manche feste braucht man nicht ins WAR zu übertragen gibt genug geile war eigene feste


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

Klar kann man sich darüber beschweren, aber die Masken sehen im Gegensatz zu WoW wenigstens wie Masken aus, und nicht wie Komische Pappteller mit Gesichert die man sich vorne draufklatscht, also mit einem Dunkelelf werde ich sicherlich einige abstauben, das hat sowas Aristokratisches, was dekadentes, und das passt zu den DE perfekt ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich darüber beschweren, aber die Masken sehen im Gegensatz zu WoW wenigstens wie Masken aus, und nicht wie Komische Pappteller mit Gesichert die man sich vorne draufklatscht, also mit einem Dunkelelf werde ich sicherlich einige abstauben, das hat sowas Aristokratisches, was dekadentes, und das passt zu den DE perfekt ^^



du meinst so etepetete Dunkelelfen beim Maskenball?  mitm Glas Schampus in der Hand und dazu eine sonate von irgendsonemaltenkomischentyp?   

sieht bestimmt lustig aus und erinnert mich an Lineage II da hat meine Allianz immer so ein Fest in der Gildenhalle in Goddard veranstaltet  xDD


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Sonate lassen wir von gefangenen Künstlern der Hochelfen spielen, das ist kein Problem, nur den Schampus lassen wir weg, wir können von den Hochelfen genügend Elyrischen Wein plündern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Die Sonate lassen wir von gefangenen Künstlern der Hochelfen spielen, das ist kein Problem, nur den Schampus lassen wir weg, wir können von den Hochelfen genügend Elyrischen Wein plündern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube, ich werde bei dem fest nicht anwesend sein ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

höchstens als Sklave  ;P


BTT: hoffe das wird lustig und es gibt viele tolle geschenke ^^

Wuhu ich seh grade mein Curse hat mein profil endlich aktualisiert xD


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ab dem 30.Oktober startet ja das Hexennachtevent. Anscheinend gibt es dann öffentliche Quest zu erfüllen damit man gewisse Belohnungen erhählt. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist das nun nur für 40er gedacht? Weil gewisse Gebiete einen gewissen Level bedingt.

http://www.war-europe.com/#/specialfeat/?l...feat=witchnight

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Cirdaan (29. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sieht das so aus ...

Die ÖQ des ersten Abschnitts befindet sich in Chrace = T1
Die ÖQ des zweiten Abschnitts befindet sich im Land der Trolle = T2
Die ÖQ des dritten Abschnitts befindet sich im Nachtfeuerpass = T3
Die ÖQ des vierten Abschnitts befindet sich in Caledor = T4

also, für jeden Levelbereich was dabei und es hindert dich ja niemand, in ein höheres Gebiet zu gehen, mit entsprechender Begleitung ...


----------



## fraetron (29. Oktober 2008)

Cirdaan schrieb:


> also, für jeden Levelbereich was dabei und es hindert dich ja niemand, in ein höheres Gebiet zu gehen, mit entsprechender Begleitung ...



Nunja die pqs sind in den RvR Gebieten...  also sind da schon einige die ihn daran hindern werden.


----------



## Weyalin (29. Oktober 2008)

Was die sind in einem RvR gebiet? Wie geil ist das denn =)


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

Cirdaan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sieht das so aus ...
> 
> Die ÖQ des ersten Abschnitts befindet sich in Chrace = T1
> Die ÖQ des zweiten Abschnitts befindet sich im Land der Trolle = T2
> ...


Ach so ich dachte man müsste alle ÖQ gemacht haben damit man eine Belohnung bekommt. Habe nun verstanden danke.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Cirdaan (29. Oktober 2008)

fraetron schrieb:


> Nunja die pqs sind in den RvR Gebieten...  also sind da schon einige die ihn daran hindern werden.



Grrrr, böse, böse .... grrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

fraetron schrieb:


> Nunja die pqs sind in den RvR Gebieten...  also sind da schon einige die ihn daran hindern werden.


Oje, Ich fühle eine riesengroße Schlägerei auf einen zukommen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Au ja   Stumpnz moshn bis der Artzt kommt (also ich mit meinem Schami XD)


----------



## Bealsebub (29. Oktober 2008)

Auf sowas kann ich verzichten, es war schlimm genug im WOW immer so ein kack, jetzt fangt das an in Warhammer!
Halloween ist ein Amerikanischer erfindung die Die Welt nicht braucht, höchstens das Einzelhandeln.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Bealsebub schrieb:


> Auf sowas kann ich verzichten, es war schlimm genug im WOW immer so ein kack, jetzt fangt das an in Warhammer!
> Halloween ist ein Amerikanischer erfindung die Die Welt nicht braucht, höchstens das Einzelhandeln.


Im Gegensatz zu WoW wird dir das Event aber nicht aufgezwungen (siehe Zombieevent). Wenn du keine Lust drauf hast, dann ignorier es.
Möge das muntere Bedarfwürfeln beginnen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Wieso sind die Deutschen neuerdings eigentlich alle so scharf auf Halloween? Was feiern wir als nächstes, den Independence Day? 
Witching Night stelle ich mir allerdings lustig vor. Hexenjäger schießen auf kostümierte Kinder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Achso, um es mal zu verdeutlichen:
Mythic, amerikanische Firma. Halloween, amerikanisches Volksfest.

Würde GOA so denken wie manch andere hier und das Event nicht aus den USA übernehmen... oh oh oh... holt die Mistgabeln und Fackeln...


----------



## Bealsebub (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu WoW wird dir das Event aber nicht aufgezwungen (siehe Zombieevent). Wenn du keine Lust drauf hast, dann ignorier es.
> Möge das muntere Bedarfwürfeln beginnen...



Und genau das würde ich tun, abgesehen davon als Gebürtige Englander habe ich seit Jahre die schnauze voll vom Halloween.
Als schlimmste sind die Kinder die an die Tür klingeln und wollen Geld und Süssikeiten haben und die Eltern die ihren kinder auch noch dazu motivieren ihren Kinder an meine Tur zu betteln.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Bealsebub schrieb:


> Und genau das würde ich tun, abgesehen davon als Gebürtige Englander habe ich seit Jahre die schnauze voll vom Halloween.
> Als schlimmste sind die Kinder die an die Tür klingeln und wollen Geld und Süssikeiten haben und die Eltern die ihren kinder auch noch dazu motivieren ihren Kinder an meine Tur zu betteln.


Ich mach das immer so:
Die Scream-Maske mit Blutpumpe anziehen, schwarzes Bett-Tuch umwickeln, das größte Messer aus meinem Messerblock in die Hand, und wenns klingelt, ohne Licht anzumachen an die Tür, aufreissen und losbrüllen... Das ist immer ne Mordsgaudi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab nix gegen Halloween 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir und meinen Freunden heist Halloween immer sich dumm verkleiden und schön Saufen gehn XD

Also eigentlich nix schlechtes oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Letztes Jahr Halloween hat ein vereinzelter 15jähriger mit einem bemalten Pappteller, den er sich mittels Gummiband vors Gesicht gehängt hat, bei mir geklingelt und gefragt: "'Tschuldigung, ha'm sie vielleicht Süßigkeiten?"
Hab die Tür wieder zu gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bealsebub (29. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix gegen Halloween
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix degegen aber bitte nicht an meine Tür klingeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix gegen Halloween
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ist Halloween bei uns im Endeffekt wie Vatertag, Fußballspiele, Fastnacht und so ziemlich jede andere Feierleichkeit außer Weihnachten und Ostern. Nur die Kostüme wechseln oder sind optional. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (29. Oktober 2008)

Bealsebub schrieb:


> Auf sowas kann ich verzichten, es war schlimm genug im WOW immer so ein kack, jetzt fangt das an in Warhammer!
> Halloween ist ein Amerikanischer erfindung die Die Welt nicht braucht, höchstens das Einzelhandeln.



Und die Witching Night ist die Jahreswende des Imperiums ( sowas wie unser Neujahrsfest ) hat das gleiche Datum wie Halloween aber nicht viel damit zu tun ausser dass es um geister Vertreiben geht - wie beim Samhain Fest worauf Halloween beruht ( übrigends eine keltische Erfindung LANGE bevor es das heutige Amerika gab )


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Oktober 2008)

Bealsebub schrieb:


> Halloween ist ein Amerikanischer erfindung die Die Welt nicht braucht, höchstens das Einzelhandeln.



Von der Rechtschreibung mal abgesehn...Weihnachten ist auch ein heidnisches Sonnenfest, welches das Christentum übernommen hat, damit es weniger Probleme beim Missionieren der nordischen Völker in Europa gibt, bzw. diese sich leichter tun, wenn man sie in die christliche Weltanschauung integriert =) Mit Geburt des Heilands oder ähnlichem, hat der 24te Dezember mal so gar nichts zu tun, dass es knirscht im Gebälk.

Halloween ist übrigens KEINE Amerikanische Erfindung, sondern geht auf ein keltisches Opferfest zurück...daher kommen auch die Schnitzereien von Grimassen in Obst und Gemüse...das sind ursprünglich heidnische Fetische, welche Geister abhalten sollten. Ergo, Halloween ist eine Europäische Erfindung. Aber es ist natürlich einfacher, die Meinung der Krone, bzw. Bild nachzulabern, gelle?

Edith sagt Danke an meinen Vorposter zadros...Samhain, der Name ist mir nicht eingefallen *verbeug*


Zu der Idee...ich finds HAMMER geil, besonders das Aussehen der Umhänge! THX @ Mythic

Und nein, wir werden nicht aussen vor gelassen. Warum im Jahr 2008 immer noch irgendwer glaubt, dass die Amerikanischen Kunden den europäischen bevorzugt werden, wenn der Mehraufwand des Betreibers in "Copy & Paste" besteht, ist mir mehr als schleierhaft.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar von uns sind wohl auch SoE-geschädigt. Ich spiele seit Jahren Everquest 2 und glaub' mir, die Europäer sind Sony's ungeliebte Stiefkinder, was schon aus der grottigen Lokalisierung ersichtlich wird.

Übrigens - Halloween kommt vielleicht *ursprünglich* nicht von den Amis, der Weihnachtsmann aber schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und woher der seinen schicken Mantel hat, wissen wir natürlich auch alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (29. Oktober 2008)

Das gibt mit Sicherheit sehr viel Aua-Aua, freue mich schon drauf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (29. Oktober 2008)

Gut dass ich Morgen nur bis um 1 an der Uni bin, hätte passieren können dass ich bis um 5 Uhr Praktikum gehabt hätte.

Also dann: Lasst uns hoffen dass endlich mal im Open RVR was los ist, auch auf den RP-Servern.

Bin zwar der Meinung dass die Masken alle nicht zu einem Chosen passen, aber die Umhänge sind cool.


----------



## FranUnFine (29. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Übrigens - Halloween kommt vielleicht *ursprünglich* nicht von den Amis, der Weihnachtsmann aber schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt übrigens auch nicht ganz: Der Weihnachtsmann ist die Erfindung eines in die USA ausgewanderten deutschen Karikaturisten (und basiert damit auf dem Nikolausi).^^

http://www.zeit.de/2002/50/A-Nast


----------



## Bealsebub (29. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Von der Rechtschreibung mal abgesehn...Weihnachten ist auch ein heidnisches Sonnenfest, welches das Christentum übernommen hat, damit es weniger Probleme beim Missionieren der nordischen Völker in Europa gibt, bzw. diese sich leichter tun, wenn man sie in die christliche Weltanschauung integriert =) Mit Geburt des Heilands oder ähnlichem, hat der 24te Dezember mal so gar nichts zu tun, dass es knirscht im Gebälk.
> 
> Halloween ist übrigens KEINE Amerikanische Erfindung, sondern geht auf ein keltisches Opferfest zurück...daher kommen auch die Schnitzereien von Grimassen in Obst und Gemüse...das sind ursprünglich heidnische Fetische, welche Geister abhalten sollten. Ergo, Halloween ist eine Europäische Erfindung. Aber es ist natürlich einfacher, die Meinung der Krone, bzw. Bild nachzulabern, gelle?
> 
> ...




Wikipedia kann ich auch lesen! Die Moderne "Halloween" kommt aus Amerika:

"'Trick-or-Treat for UNICEF" has become a common sight during Halloween in North America. Started as a local event in a Philadelphia suburb in 1950, and expanded nationally in 1952, the program involves the distribution of small boxes by schools (or in modern times, corporate sponsors like Hallmark at their licensed stores) to trick-or-treaters, in which they can solicit small change donations from the houses they visit. It is estimated that children have collected more than $119 million (US) for UNICEF since its inception. In 2006 UNICEF discontinued their Halloween collection boxes in parts of the world, citing safety and administrative concerns.

The commercialization of Halloween in the United States did not start until the 20th century, beginning perhaps with Halloween postcards (featuring hundreds of designs) which were most popular between 1905 and 1915.[33] Dennison Manufacturing Company, which published its first Hallowe'en catalog in 1909, and the Beistle Company were pioneers in commercially made Halloween decorations, particularly die-cut paper items.[34][35] German manufacturers specialised in Halloween figurines that were exported to the United States in the period between the two world wars.

There is little primary documentation of masking or costuming on Halloween in the United States or elsewhere, before 1900.[36] Mass-produced Halloween costumes did not appear in stores until the 1930s, and trick-or-treating did not become a fixture of the holiday until the 1950s.

In the 1990s, many manufacturers began producing a larger variety of Halloween yard decorations; before this a majority of decorations were homemade. Some of the most popular yard decorations are jack-o'-lanterns, scarecrows, witches, orange string lights, inflatable decorations (such as spiders, pumpkins, mummies and vampires), and animatronic window and door decorations. Other popular decorations are foam tombstones and gargoyles.

Halloween is now the United States' second most popular holiday (after Christmas) for decorating; the sale of candy and costumes are also extremely common during the holiday, which is marketed to children and adults alike. According to the National Retail Federation, the most popular Halloween costume themes for adults are, in order: witch, pirate, vampire, cat and clown.[37] Each year, popular costumes are dictated by various current events and pop culture icons.On many college campuses, Halloween is a major celebration, with the Friday and Saturday nearest October 31 hosting many costume parties.


----------



## Twibble (29. Oktober 2008)

PQs in den RvR Zonen finde ich mal ne geniale Idee - ist mir Wurst ob so ein Event an Halloween, Weihnachten, Ramadan oder Shivratri stattfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2008)

warum es eh nicht mehr PQ in den RvR Gebieten gibt... das würde die Leute schon etwas dazu bewegen RvR zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Oktober 2008)

Bealsebub, auch wenn du das vielleicht glauben magst, aber nicht jeder hier, der über Allgemeinbildung verfügt, hat sein Wissen von Wiki"hierdarfjederseinenschrottreinschreibenundinforenandereWikiSchreiberflamen"pedia.

Die Aussage die du gepostet hast ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der von mir zitierte Text schlichtweg Blödsinn ist. Genauso könnte man argumentieren, dass Weihnachten eine Erfindung der Multinationalen konzerne ist...Entwickelt als Missionierungshilfe, aber kommerzialisiert durch die Firmen...was auch wiedersinnig ist.

BTT:

Weiss jemand ab WANN genau das ganze startet?


----------



## Depak (29. Oktober 2008)

will auch mal klugscheißen... halloween kommt nciht aus der usa, sondern aus europa uns um noch genauer zu sein aus schottland und irland.
es beruht nämlich auf keltischen riten mit christlichen und römischen einfluss.

so da habt ihrs ^^


----------



## Streuneralex (29. Oktober 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> will auch mal klugscheißen... halloween kommt nciht aus der usa, sondern aus europa uns um noch genauer zu sein aus schottland und irland.
> es beruht nämlich auf keltischen riten mit christlichen und römischen einfluss.
> 
> so da habt ihrs ^^




Sign!

Die Amis haben lediglich damit angefangen mit dieser Tradidion Geld zu verdienen.

Grüsse


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

Jupp das ist ein keltischer Brauch hier nachzulesen^^

http://www.netzwissen.com/gesellschaft-pol...oween/index.php

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (29. Oktober 2008)

Halloween abgeleitet vom All Hallows Eve (allerheiligenabend) ist ein Keltisches und womöglich Angelsächsisches Fest das gefeiert wurde um Böse Geister zu vertreiben. Denn nach deren Glauben gibt es zwei verschiedene Welten zum einen das Reich der Lebenden und zum anderen das Reich der Toten/Geister und an diesem Abend verwischen die Grenzen zwischen diesen beiden Reichen und es ist den Geistern möglich im Reich der Lebenden zu wandeln. Um sich vor die geistern zu schützen würden Götzen und Fetische mit unheimlichen und verzerrten Grimassen aufgestellt diese sollten die Geister davon abhalten sie heimzusuchen. 

Das ist nur eine Ansicht der Völkerforscher gibt noch zig andere die ähnlcihes behaupten z.b. Das sie einem Totengott damit huldigen wollten usw. Aber eins ist sicher dies ist kein Amerikanisches Fest der Ursprung liegt in Irland. 

BtT

Ich bin mir nicht sicher das es das Fest auch bei uns geben wird. Oder habt ihr bisher was davon gehört das es bei uns auch kommen wird? Ich mein bisher habe ich immer nur Statements zu den Englischen Servern lesen können.


----------



## Skargork (29. Oktober 2008)

Also wir hier mal nicht miesepetern, aber ich glaub mittlerweile wissen alle das Halloween nen keltisches fest ist und wir sollten mal so langsam wieder zum punkt kommen ^^ 

Achso ja ich finds geil das events ins game eingefügt werden die dann auch noch mit den Warhammer hintergrund vertrettbar sind.


----------



## Variolus (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich stehe auf jede Art von IngameEvents und finde auch das ne großartige Sache.
Auch allgemein freue ich mich hier über die überwiegend positive Annahme des ganzen, hätte eher die Leute hier erwartet die auch meinen man darf in WAR nicht tanzen oder auch nur sitzen, da ja Krieg ist... Trick or Treat spielend von Tür zu Tür rennen während eines Krieges wäre da ja noch hundertmal schlimmer -.-

Also viel Spaß beim Erschrecken und Erschreckt werden


----------



## Miamoto (29. Oktober 2008)

Und den Weihnachtsmann hat Coca Cola erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will auch mal ein bisschen Sinnlosigkeit verbreiten. Ich freu mich drauf, die Zerstörung bei ihren ketzerischen Beschwörungsriten zu stören.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2008)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Und den Weihnachtsmann hat Coca Cola erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Den Weihnachtsmann in seiner heute üblichen Form... schon der gute St. Nikolaus trug den roten (bis brauen) Mantel, das Mützerli und das Säckle, war nur nicht so fett und Coca Cola süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, der Nikolaus kommt aber 3 Wochen vorm Weihnachtsmann und wir hatten früher nur das Christkind. Der Weihnachtsmann ist Gerüchten zufolge übrigens einem Trucker im Dienste von Coca Cola nachempfunden, der ähnlich fett und bärtig war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja und die rote Farbe mit den weißen Verzierungen passt ja auch ganz gut.

Übrigens: St. Nikolaus ist Türke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FranUnFine (29. Oktober 2008)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Und den Weihnachtsmann hat Coca Cola erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schonmal erwähnt, das stimmt nicht:

Santa Claus ist die Erfindung eines in die USA ausgewanderten deutschen Karikaturisten (und basiert damit auf dem Nikolausi), erst 70 Jahre nach seiner Erfindung hat Coca Cola ihn dann in den 30er Jahren für die Weihnachts-Werbekampagne "misbraucht".^^

http://www.zeit.de/2002/50/A-Nast


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

FranUnFine schrieb:


> Wie schonmal erwähnt, das stimmt nicht:
> 
> Santa Claus ist die Erfindung eines in die USA ausgewanderten deutschen Karikaturisten (und basiert damit auf dem Nikolausi), erst 70 Jahre nach seiner Erfindung hat Coca Cola ihn dann in den 30er Jahren für die Weihnachts-Werbekampagne "misbraucht".^^
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/2002/50/A-Nast



Der Weihnachtsmann, wie man ihn heute kennt, ist aber nach wie vor ganz stark an den Werbe-Santa des Limonadenherstellers angelehnt. Ursprünglich war der ne ganze Ecke schlanker, hatte einen dunklen Spitzbart und war auch nicht rot-weiß eingekleidet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2008)

Unser Nikolaus kommt 3 Wochen früher ja... aber nehmen wir jetzt mal die Englische Bezeichnung "Santa Claus" wenn man es wieder auf seinen Ursprung zurückbildet kommt da auch schnell "Saint Nicholas" (findet man übrigen schnell heraus wenn man Saint Nicholas schnell spricht und halt mit jeweiligen Dialekt und der Durchschnittsbürger damals konnte mit sowas meist eh nichts anfangen und daraus wurde über die Zeit das vereinfachte Bürgerliche Santa Claus) und übrigens ist der Dicke bärtige Santa Claus schon seit 1881 und nicht erst seit der Coca Cola Kampagne 1930 als solcher zu erkennen, damals jedoch nicht in dem grellen Coca Cola Rot sondern in einem Dunklen Weinrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Such einfach mal nach Bildern von Thomas Nast ^^ Coke hat wie gesagt lediglich die Farben verändert...


----------



## Dannie (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 













mhhhhm buffed.de war-europe.com  google.de


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, offensichtlich gibt's so viele Geschichten zu Santa und wo der nun wirklich herkommt und wieso der heute nun so aussieht, aber was man letztendlich davon glauben will oder nicht, bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Trotzdem interessant, wie man sich den Kopf über fiktive Gestalten zerbrechen kann. .D


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2008)

Es stimmt lediglich das Coca Cola sein Bildnis berühmt gemacht hat... sonst ist an der Coke geschichte nichts dran ^^


----------



## Darokan (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich immer wieder was mit diesem Troll los ist... Sorzzara


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ab WANN genau das ganze startet?


Ab morgen, Donnerstag den 30 Oktober.

Aber nun zum Kerntema, ich finds dämlich das die 2 neuen Klassen erst nach dem Halloween event eingebracht werden, so einen Umhang hätte ich für meinen Gardisten gebraucht :/

Und kommt mal wieder von euerem Offtopic runter, das ist die selbe Leier wie "Blizzard hats erfunden" "Nein sie habens geklaut" "Und als allererstes war aber das da....", das können wir so etwig weiterführen und kommen dennoch nicht vom Fleck.


----------



## Skathloc (29. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ab morgen, Donnerstag den 30 Oktober.
> 
> Aber nun zum Kerntema, ich finds dämlich das die 2 neuen Klassen erst nach dem Halloween event eingebracht werden, so einen Umhang hätte ich für meinen Gardisten gebraucht :/



Ich denke er meinte die Uhrzeit.
Da ich vermute dass die morgen den Patch 1.0.4 auf die Server haun (die Event-sachen müssen ja auch aufgespielt werden, dann kann man das in einem Patch machen), würde ich sagen wenn der Patch drauf ist.


Wegen der neuen Klasse: Vielleicht sind die Items ja nicht gebunden oder wie bei Guild Wars, wo man die Eventmützen für andere Chars nachkaufen kann.


----------



## Jamil (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Hexennacht ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Warhammer-Universums und keine spontane Idee, um ein Halloween-Event auf die Beine zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat whfb dazu zu sagen:



> Mit der Hexennacht beginnt das Jahr des Imperialen Kalenders, weswegen der erste Monat des Jahres auch Nachhexen heißt, der letzte Monat im Jahr hingegen Vorhexen.
> 
> Die Hexennacht, oder auch Todesnacht ist in den Städten der Dunkelelfen in Naggaroth die gefährlichste Nacht des Jahres: Sie gehört allein den Hexenkriegerinnen und ihrer Königin Hellebron, die in dieser Nacht ihren rituellen Pakt mit Khaine erneuern, und im Blut ungezählter Opfer baden. Niemand kann in dieser Nacht die blutige Raserei der Bräute des Khaine aufhalten, und kein Dunkelelf wird es wagen, sie daran zu hindern, die Neugeboren zu verschleppen, die sie im Tempel des Blutbefleckten Gottes in den Blutkessel werfen. Jene Elfenkinder, die diese grausame Prozedur überleben, werden dann im Khainetempel aufgezogen und zu Assassinen ausgebildet.
> 
> Auch in der Alten Welt fürchten die Menschen die Hexennacht neben der Geheimnisnacht, und das nicht ohne Grund: In der Hexennacht sind die Kräfte der Schwarzen Magie und des Untods stärker als im übrigen Jahr, da die beiden Monde Morsleib und Manslieb gemeinsam am Himmel stehen. Deshalb veranstalten Khaine- und Chaoskulte sowie Nekromanten in der Hexennacht bevorzugt ihre verbotenen und unheiligen Rituale.



Gruß


----------



## Miamoto (29. Oktober 2008)

Deshalb mag ich Warhammer. 20ig Jahre Tabletop, mit mittlerweile dutzenden Romanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die müssen sich keine sinnlosen Events aus den Fingern saugen, die schauen einfach mal in ihre Bücher. Eine Liste, der Events die uns vermutlich noch erwarten, bietet uns der imperiale Kalender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Imperialer_Kalender


----------



## Skathloc (29. Oktober 2008)

Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern wenn es noch mehr Events geben könnte, Hintergrund hat man ja genug. Seuchen etc passen immer, oder ne Feier zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem Morrslieb am größten am Himmerl steht...


----------



## Bealsebub (30. Oktober 2008)

Vergiss alles was vorher geschrieben worden ist, *HalloWien* kommt aus Östereich!


----------



## MadSquare (30. Oktober 2008)

Nun ist das event gestartet. einen kessel hab ich schon gefunden, aber wo ich die fürsten finden kann hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. wenn jemand was weiß bitte ich um informationsaustausch.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (30. Oktober 2008)

sind die kessel wie die geister immer am selben spot oder random?


----------



## AemJaY (30. Oktober 2008)

wie lange läuft das EVENT? Nur bis zum 3ten Nov.
komme leider erst Morgen Abend dazu das ganze zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (30. Oktober 2008)

ja die kessel sind am selben spott. da sehn erst 3 weiber drum herum, die töten dann den kessel looten und dann spawnen nen haufen seelen, die auch töten. dann warten und der kessel respawnt.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (30. Oktober 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> ja die kessel sind am selben spott. da sehn erst 3 weiber drum herum, die töten dann den kessel looten und dann spawnen nen haufen seelen, die auch töten. dann warten und der kessel respawnt.



hat jemand den kesselspot für t2 gefunden? bitte mal mitteilen wo der ist. ohne mount ist es echt mühseelig


----------



## zadros (30. Oktober 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Die Hexennacht ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Warhammer-Universums und keine spontane Idee, um ein Halloween-Event auf die Beine zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das hab ich auch schon versucht ihnen zu erklären ;-) Danke natürlich trotzdem!


----------



## Thangqoul (30. Oktober 2008)

hab mich grad totgesucht aber kann mal wer sagen wo man diese kessel findet?so t1 oder t2 gebiet währe nett


----------



## FranUnFine (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann's mir nicht verkneifen:

Ask Han Solo, he could do the _Kessel run_ in under 3 parsecs. *bummdiss*

Fran

P.S.: Sorry, ich weiß es leider auch nicht... bin im Büro.


----------



## Yoll (30. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal so dermassen stümpgerhaft daß es weh tut: Danke Mythic für das sinnlose Event

- Wenn man die 100 feindlichen Spieler nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit umhaut gilt der Quest als verloren
- Wenn man mit 100+ Mann es doch schafft dann braucht man viel Würfelglück: Nur die ersten 10 (?) gewinnen was
- Keine Sau scheint sich auszukennen...keiner weiß wer wann wohin muß...
- Keine XP für irgendwas dort
- RP lächerlich

Fazit: Weiter Scenarios grinden bringt viel mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoozaH (30. Oktober 2008)

hast Recht.. habe mir das gerade mal angesehen in Nachtfeuerpass. 100000 Destro ggn 18 Order. War ziemlich fair, muss ich sagen. Nach 10 Minuten waren wir 3 mal alle tot und nur noch 3 Order..dann bin ich auch gegangen.


----------



## Rickrolled (30. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wieder mal so dermassen stümpgerhaft daß es weh tut: Danke Mythic für das sinnlose Event
> 
> - Wenn man die 100 feindlichen Spieler nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit umhaut gilt der Quest als verloren
> - Wenn man mit 100+ Mann es doch schafft dann braucht man viel Würfelglück: Nur die ersten 10 (?) gewinnen was
> ...



keiner zwingt dich Kleingeist am Event teilzumnehmen, bei uns geht die post ab und es würde bis jetzt jede PQ abgeschlossen... und wenn ich dabei mein Ruf und EXP balken im Auge halte, denkt ich mir: omg wofür Szenarios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

???


----------



## MadSquare (30. Oktober 2008)

Auf Helmgart ist im Nachtfeuerpass ne Menge los. Order ist leicht überlegen weil die mehr spieler dort haben, aber es macht trotzdem spaß.
Nur ich muss elider passen, mein neuer PC ist noch nicht da und ruckeln, 0.5 FPS und sterben ist nicht grade das prickenlste Erlebnis.


----------



## Tzeentch (30. Oktober 2008)

hier sieht man wieder mal deutlich wie unausgeglichen das verhaeltniss order < chaos auf den meisten servern ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab nun 2 zonen ausprobiert und jedesmal war chaos in der ueberzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja mal aufs wochenende warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (30. Oktober 2008)

Sei froh das überhaupt was los ist, ich bin froh wenn überhaupt mal ein Gegner auf meinem Bildschirm erscheint.

Weiß einer wofür man die Masken, den Umhang und den Titel bekommt?

Eine Maske hab ich schon gefunden...


----------



## Yasp (30. Oktober 2008)

Habe meine 50 Geister gekillt und die ollen Weiber, finde diese blöden Hexer aber nicht,
hat die wer im Land der Trolle schon entdeckt? Wenn ja über eine PN oder eine Antwort hier
würde ich mich freuen.

ÖQ im RvR haben wir dank hirnloser Rusher 95 zu 100 verloren...

Aber mal ganz ehrlich wirklich viel taugt der Mantel mit den mini Stats auch nicht.

Im Land der Trolle gibts allerdings diese Gobomasken (habe schon 11) weiß jmd.
ob in anderen Gebieten uch andere Masken gedropt werden ?


Ach und noch was für die ganzen kleinen Kinder hier: den Weihnachtsmann gibts nicht!


----------



## Enos (30. Oktober 2008)

na wo ist den der kessel in t2 wo die quest losgeht oder was auch immer?!


----------



## Garziil (30. Oktober 2008)

Grünhaut Kap2. bei der 1 PQ (Die mit den Waldgeistern und Dryaden).
Beim Südlichen Teil des Waldes findet ihr die Geister. Diese droppen die Gobbomaske (Maske 4/4)
Bluthornberg  25k,58k 

Die Geister sind lvl 6-7


----------



## Ch1zzo (30. Oktober 2008)

Chaoswüste ÖQ Kapitel 15 Einsamer bei 7k, 23k da steht auch nen kessel rum...


----------



## Daddelopi (30. Oktober 2008)

wo bekommt man denn eigentlich die einfluss-belohnmungen vom event?  der eventmanager in der unvermeidlichen stadt will mir jedenfalls nix geben obwohl ich 2/3 des balkens voll hab


----------



## Garziil (30. Oktober 2008)

in der unvermeindlichen stadt ist nen Event Typ beim Flugpunkt. bzw. am aufgang zum flugpunkt

man benötigt insgesamt 48000 einfluss für alles


----------



## maselevic (30. Oktober 2008)

erlich gesagt ich bin enttäuscht wenn nicht sogar wütend weil ich mich echt gefreut habe auf das event und bis jetzt hab ich nix mitbekommen ausser das ich von ner horde von 500 destros 20 mal gekillt wurde


----------



## Daddelopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Garziil schrieb:


> in der unvermeindlichen stadt ist nen Event Typ beim Flugpunkt. bzw. am aufgang zum flugpunkt
> 
> man benötigt insgesamt 48000 einfluss für alles


 ja gut wo er steht weis ich ja..mein problem is das er mir nix geben will. braucht man die ganzen kills (verdorrte weiber, ruhelose geister etc.)auch um was zu bekommen oder is es wie bei den normalen pq'S?  wenn man einen abschnitt voll hat bekommt man die belohnung ??


----------



## Garziil (30. Oktober 2008)

es ist quasi wie bei nem normalen PQ. bestimmter einfluss gibt bestimmte beute. wie es mit den Speziellen Hexennacht PQ aussieht weis ich nicht. Aber ich schätze da gibt es auch ne lootchest. ich konnte es leider selber noch nicht machen, da in Chrace nicht so der Punk abgeht.

Btw. Wo finde ich Verdorrte Weiber und die Hexenfürsten?=


----------



## Pizzakarton (30. Oktober 2008)

Daddelopi schrieb:


> ja gut wo er steht weis ich ja..mein problem is das er mir nix geben will. braucht man die ganzen kills (verdorrte weiber, ruhelose geister etc.)auch um was zu bekommen oder is es wie bei den normalen pq'S?  wenn man einen abschnitt voll hat bekommt man die belohnung ??



wie bekommst du den Einfluss? Einfach die Mobs Farmen? Kannst mir jemand sagen wo ich überhaupt welche finde? habe 1stunde gesucht und nix gefunden


----------



## Blood B. (30. Oktober 2008)

Den Einfluss gibts durch simples mob-klatschen z.B. an diesen Pötten, die spawnen alle 3-4 Minuten nach und da stehen jedesmal 3verdorrte Weiber rum und aus dem Topf kommen immer so 6-10 ruhelose Geister raus. Wenn ich meinen Einfluss voll hab, schreib ich mal wo son Topf (bei uns auf Averland zumindest) steht. Hab keine Lust das mich da wer verhauen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (30. Oktober 2008)

einfluss bekommst du entweder durch das töten von feindlichen spielern für das PQ oder du suchst dir einen der kessel und tötest da die mobs (verdorrte weiber und ruhelose geister), wo die kessel sind kannst du hier im thread nachlesen


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder was mit diesem Troll los ist... Sorzzara



Das fragst du dich schon immer...seit dem 1.10.2008 =)

Ich fand meinen Beitrag weniger getrollt als deinen, aber was solls, ist 2 Seiten her, also wayne.

Haben wir schon Koordinaten von einigen der Kesseln?


----------



## Garziil (30. Oktober 2008)

weiter oben stehen schon 2 einträge wo es die mobs gibt.
hier der 3:

Felder des Leids. Nordland 58k, 25k  dort auf dem feld spawnen etwa 4-6 geister. die meisten in der nähe am angrenzenden Friedhof und dem Haus dort.

Einfluss habe ich bisher nur durch das töten der geister bekommen.


----------



## KennyKiller (30. Oktober 2008)

toll und wo GENAU sind die Öq´s??? IDe genannten Zonen sind ziemlich groß^^


----------



## Garziil (30. Oktober 2008)

dort stehen auch koordinaten ^^
http://www.imgbox.de/?img=j46511g30.jpg hier ein bild von mir

habe mittlerweile etwa 100 geister getötet und 5x die Goblinmaske bekommen. Weis jemand wie sich das verhält? Ob man als Goblin nur die Goblinmaske bekommt. Als Chaos die Chaosmaske etc. oder ob die masken bei den verschieenen mobs (Verlorene Seele, Verdorrtes Weib, Hexenfürst) droppen?

Einer im /1 hat ne maske aus der Hexennacht PQ im RVR gebiet aus nem Goldenen Sack. Ein anderer hat eine von nem PVP Gegenspieler erbeutet.


----------



## Blood B. (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich krieg auch nur gobbo-masken, mittlerweile 12 -,-


----------



## Rickrolled (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Publik Quest startet in der open RvR zone... brauch ca 40 mins zum neustarten.

1. Abschnitt: man muss schneller wie die gegen Fraktion 100 Spieler töten.
2. Abschnitt: Boss killen. am ende gibt es eine Kiste und die üblichen Beutel, Gold, lila, grün usw... auch Masken drin. 

hab mal paar Bilder gemacht, schockt einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boss!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass


----------



## Shamaniko (30. Oktober 2008)

Kessel!!!

Düsterlande 23k 23k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (30. Oktober 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Kessel!!!
> 
> Düsterlande 23k 23k
> 
> ...



die Kessel spawnen nur in der PvE-Zone? RvR zone noch nichts gefunden. nur Ruf auf 2 Beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasp (30. Oktober 2008)

ich hab alles, x gobo Masken, Mantel, Hexentrank etc.

was mir nach wie vor fehlen mir diese Hexenfürsten...

irgendwer ne Ahnung wo man die findet ?


----------



## Junike (30. Oktober 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> ich hab alles, x gobo Masken, Mantel, Hexentrank etc.
> 
> was mir nach wie vor fehlen mir diese Hexenfürsten...
> 
> irgendwer ne Ahnung wo man die findet ?



Das sind die dicken Kommandanten, die man im RvR-Gebiet töten muss, nachdem man die Spieler getötet hat =)


----------



## siglo xx (30. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es die Schädelmaske gibt? Habe die für Unsummen im AH gesehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Hexenfürsten sind die endgegner der PQ in den RvR zonen.
ein kill = 6 stück


andere frage... wenn man die Quest fertig hat, also alles gekillt hat ... was bekommt man dann?  hab welche sagen gehört n titel... aber kann den net finden oder weiss auch net von wem man den bekommen könnte.


Schädelmaske droppt im Szenario


----------



## Caldor (30. Oktober 2008)

Den Titel bekommst du automatisch, wenn du alle getötet hast. Einen weiteren gibt es bei Benutzung des Trankes, der ersten Rufbelohnung.


----------



## siglo xx (30. Oktober 2008)

In allen Szenarios oder nur in bestimmten?


----------



## MadSquare (30. Oktober 2008)

in gar keinen szenarien!
im offenen RvR.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Oktober 2008)

Ach da auch? Dann werden die Schädelmasken wohl von Feindlichen Spielern gelootet. Also mindestens eine hab ich schon im Szenario gesehen.


----------



## Fredez (30. Oktober 2008)

also kann man den kill q auch irgendwo abholen, hab jetzt nur nen titel " Der HexenKönig" bekommen


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab die masken bisher nur im Szenario droppen sehen.

Und ich hab alles gekillt aber trotzdem keinen titel -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Oktober 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> also kann man den kill q auch irgendwo abholen, hab jetzt nur nen titel " Der HexenKönig" bekommen


oh gott, und auf vielen Servern laufen Malekiths rum :/ Das wird ja ne schöne Kombo.


----------



## Fredez (30. Oktober 2008)

jippie ich hab ne epic maske bekommen mit zerfleischer drauf =D 
war in goldener tasche drin vom event pq


----------



## Ascían (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe eine blaue Gobbo-Maske von einem Geist im Zwergen-T3.


----------



## Noronion (31. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> oh gott, und auf vielen Servern laufen Malekiths rum :/ Das wird ja ne schöne Kombo.




muss ebenfalls klar sagen, griff ins klo, alleine die ganzen malekiths dürften unbenannt werden, laut namensregeln nämlich nicht erlaubt, stimme dir vermi somit voll zu


----------



## Blood B. (31. Oktober 2008)

Nordland bei 46080,28365 gibbets nen Pott


----------



## Tic0 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Habe eine blaue Gobbo-Maske von einem Geist im Zwergen-T3.



me2, sogar 2 gefunden - scheinen dann wohl nur diese zu droppen (bin mir natürlich nicht sicher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (31. Oktober 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> in gar keinen szenarien!
> im offenen RvR.



Falsch!
In allen Szenarien von T1-T4 lassen feindliche Spieler Masken fallen! Aber egal...


----------



## Tiegars (31. Oktober 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Falsch!
> In allen Szenarien von T1-T4 lassen feindliche Spieler Masken fallen! Aber egal...



Habe gerade eben eine gefunden bei den Grünhäuten bei so einem Geist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Edmond Dantes (31. Oktober 2008)

hat denn niemand nen kessel im t2 gefunden?


----------



## Yasp (31. Oktober 2008)

Na toll dann wede ich wohl nie die Sache zu Ende führen können,
bei meinem Server ist die Zerstörung fast doppelt so stark wie die Ordnung, ole!

Kessel im T2 Gebiet findest du am Rand der öQ, wo man die ganzen Dämonen
und Spaltfurien killen muss.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (31. Oktober 2008)

hm ok das ist mal ne antwort. nun würd mich nur ncoh interessieren, wo ich die pq finde bzw welche das ist. ich schätz mal es gibt um die 35 pq pro fraktion in T2. Ich hoffe es wird nicht erwartet die alle zu kennen.


----------



## Batzenbaer (31. Oktober 2008)

Für T4 hättensiesich den Aufwand sparen können.
Caledor ist leer und BGs gehen auch keine auf.
Da wären NPCs wohl besser gewesen für die PQ.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Oktober 2008)

Batzen auf welchem Server spielst du? Bei uns war gestern im T4 ordentlich was los auch wenn sich die Ordler gegen ende der PQ ins Kriegslager zurückgezogen haben.


----------



## Twibble (31. Oktober 2008)

Auf Huss ging gestern im Nachtfeuerpass die Post ab. Den ganzen Abend Kampf um die Brauerei, mehrmaliger Besitzerwechsel der Burg und ein ewiges hin und her zwischen den beiden Ausgängen der Kriegslager. Zerstörung hat trotz der Tatsache, dass die Helden vor dem Order-Kriegslager bei der PQ helfen und unsere ausserhalb des Gebietes liegen und nicht zählen sogar einmal die PQ gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dschakarin (31. Oktober 2008)

also eine maske gibs von npc´s  die goblinmaske, hab ich bisher nur bei den ruhelosen geistern droppen sehn
zweite maske droppt von besiegten gegnern
dritte maske is öq belohnung in goldenem sack glaub ich
und die vierte is rufbelohnung


----------



## Primator (31. Oktober 2008)

Ruhelose Geister und  Verdortte weiber,,,   wo finde ich die?


----------



## Brutenick (31. Oktober 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> OK, die US server kriegen ab morgen ein Halloween Event mit PQs in den RvR Zonen und ein paar event items wie Masken, Mäntel etc. Hat irgendwer gehört ob das auch auf EU kommt, oder fallen wir mal wieder hinten runter?
> 
> was soll den das gejammer? bei daoc war das vielleicht so aber bei WAR sind wir doch super nah dran. wann sind wir denn mal hinten runtergefallen und vor allem mit was???


----------



## Twibble (31. Oktober 2008)

Das war eine allgemeine Aussage aus 16 Jahren Online-Spiele Erfahrungen und Enttäuschungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dencarion (31. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens hier ist der Link zur einen Maske
http://wardata.buffed.de/?i=206602
die ist bei mir im Burgenraid von einem gegnerischen Spieler gedroppt.


----------



## Hocke (31. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> First ! Link funzt ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter brennt es bei Dir?  "Vöööhrst! Hä hä hä....ääähm...gump" Oh man, Deutschland wird immer mehr wie die Vereinigten Staaten....


----------



## Kharlaros (31. Oktober 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Alter brennt es bei Dir?  "Vöööhrst! Hä hä hä....ääähm...gump" Oh man, Deutschland wird immer mehr wie die Vereinigten Staaten....



die vereinigten Spaten von Amerika ? 

@Topic:
Wo habt ihr in Tier4 die Kessel entdeckt ?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. Oktober 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Für T4 hättensiesich den Aufwand sparen können.
> Da wären NPCs wohl besser gewesen für die PQ.


T1 hätten sie sich sparen können!

Chrace ist leer

*Bosgasrad* - Ordnung 4/100 --- Zerstörung 3/100 (incl. 1 Huhn)

*Nuln* - Ordnung 0/100 --- Zerstörung 0/100


----------



## Katharsis666 (31. Oktober 2008)

Grad eben den Ruf vollgemacht, Kessel farmen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fehlt nur noch 1 Maske. Bekommt man eigtl durch das töten der 10 Hexenfürsten noch was? bzw droppen die auch ne Maske?


----------



## Batzenbaer (31. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Batzen auf welchem Server spielst du? Bei uns war gestern im T4 ordentlich was los auch wenn sich die Ordler gegen ende der PQ ins Kriegslager zurückgezogen haben.



Wissensburg.
Wir Ordler waren 16er WB aber leider keine Gegner.


----------



## Wolfner (31. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wieder mal so dermassen stümpgerhaft daß es weh tut: Danke Mythic für das sinnlose Event
> 
> - Wenn man die 100 feindlichen Spieler nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit umhaut gilt der Quest als verloren
> - Wenn man mit 100+ Mann es doch schafft dann braucht man viel Würfelglück: Nur die ersten 10 (?) gewinnen was
> ...




Genau wie bei den versteckten Encounters in den RvR-Gebieten (zB der Rattenoger Festitt in Caledor) geht es hierbei nicht um "bringt mir das was" sonder um Spaß an der Sache und ich hoffe da kommen noch viel mehr solche Events! Die Schlacht gestern auf Huss machte wesentlich mehr Spaß, als stundenlang Tor Anroc oder Schlangenpassage zu spielen.

Hoffe heute Abend gehts wieder rund!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab den Einfluß voll aber der Typ in Altdorf zeigt mir keine Items an, megadoll....

edit: nach 50000mal den typen anklicken gehts


----------



## Shinar (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange muss man denn warten, bis die Halloween Public Quests wieder neustarten?


----------



## Twibble (31. Oktober 2008)

Katharsis666 schrieb:


> Grad eben den Ruf vollgemacht, Kessel farmen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaube das gibt nur den Titel 'Hexenmeister' oder sowas.


----------



## Alejandro (31. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Batzen auf welchem Server spielst du? Bei uns war gestern im T4 ordentlich was los auch wenn sich die Ordler gegen ende der PQ ins Kriegslager zurückgezogen haben.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Auf Helmgart war richtig was los. Vorallem in Caledor.
Raus aus dem Kriegslager und direkt nen Haufen Ordler vorm Schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batzenbaer (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja darumwarten ja alle auf Servertransfer.
Wissensburg 20:00 niedrig/niedrig sagt alles


----------



## Cytek (31. Oktober 2008)

droppen die umhange vom Hennachtevent auch in Szenarios oder gibts die nur bei den PQ'S ?


----------



## Gribasu (31. Oktober 2008)

ich denk mal des nächste event wird besser... ok man kann sich wieder ausloggen etc ham se schnell behoben,aber für die maske braucht man 48000 einfluss.
Jetz gibts ja net nur einen Spieler auf dem server sondern mehrere,heute morgen war keiner da als ich von nachtschicht kam ,also hab ich gefarmt,2 std lang und kann mir grad mal die erste belohnung holen.

beim kessel haste 3 weiber und 9 ruhelose geister = 1200 einfluss 
Kesel spawnt alle 3 -4 min bei 48000 einfluss/1200 = 40 mal 4 = 160 min grob ,also 2 1/2 std dauerfarmen wenn man alleine ist.
wenn 10 leute dort sind bekommt man nur noch 10 einfluss,das is net so toll.


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Oktober 2008)

weiß eig wer wo es überhaupt kessel im t3 gibt?hab bisher nur die geister gesehen (und inzwischen 5x die gobbo maske...) aber keinen kessel nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breasa (31. Oktober 2008)

Selbe frag nur für t2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic2320 (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo findet man den Kessel T4 auf der Seite der Ordnung?


----------



## Caldor (31. Oktober 2008)

Breasa schrieb:


> Selbe frag nur für t2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich gleich hoffentlich fertig bin...
Probier mal Ostland 59,19


----------



## Tr0lly (1. November 2008)

hier ein paar daten 
Bluthornberg        6989 - 53146
Nordpass             25114 - 43546
Chaoswüste         6758 - 23808
Nordland             46080 - 28365
Felder des Leids  58000 - 25000 

an diesen Orten kann man die ruhelosen Geister sowie die verdorrten weiber killn
den Hexenfürsten gibst nur in den Pq´s die im jeweiligen rvr gebiet sind( Chrace,Land der Trolle, Nachtfeuerpass, Caledor) 

zu den items: ich weiss nur wie man die masken bekommt, leider nix über den mantel... wenn da einer ein hinweis hätt wäre super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. maske gibts von den mobs bei den kesseln
2. maske von getöteten spielern
3. maske in goldener tasche bei pq
4. maske ist der letzte einflussgegenstand
1 von 2 mäntel gibts ebenfalls als einflussbelohnung


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. November 2008)

die Masken droppten bei mir relativ zügig, 7 Stück binnen einer guten halben Stunde.


----------



## Breasa (1. November 2008)

> Da ich gleich hoffentlich fertig bin...
> Probier mal Ostland 59,19



ich danke dir


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

So, letzter Tag, letze Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufruf an die Ordnungsleute:
Na los, kommt raus aus euren Löchern in denen ihr euch verkriecht,
stellt euch der (wenn auch übermächtigen) Armee der Zerstörung ^^
Alle nochmal in die RVR Gebiete der ÖQ's für eine epische Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir fehlt nämlich noch ein Endboss der ÖQ, dann hab ich den Titel und wahrscheinlich den Ruf voll, also kommt bitte und tut mir den Gefallen.
Bitte, das ist das erste Event in WAR, ich möchte nicht, dass es so untergeht.



Falls da so keine Früchte getragen hat, hier ein wenig aufstacheln:
Los ihr Kümmerlinge! Kommt raus ihr feigen Hunde und stellt euch eurem Untergang!
Ihr Schwächlinge könnt doch eh nichts, außer euch hinter euren Helden verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (3. November 2008)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> So, letzter Tag, letze Chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso letzter Tag? Dachte das Event geht bis am 05.11.

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/liveeven...tchingNight.php

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

Hab bis zum Umhang nen Kessel gefarmed (gähn) und dann sieht das Ding aus wie ein Batman-Umhang aus PVC :/

Aber aus der PQ-Kiste hab ich immerhin einen brauchbaren grünen Helm bekommen und der Spaß beim Massen-RvR ist eh viel wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Wieso letzter Tag? Dachte das Event geht bis am 05.11.
> 
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/liveeven...tchingNight.php
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


hm.. vl gilt das nur für US?

Auf der deutschen Page:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/newsarchives/?...222&lang=de
steht _"von 30. Oktober bis 3. November"_

Also los los, Hoppi Galopppi ^^
Aber erst ab sowas halb 10... weil vorher kann ich nicht on xD


@Twibble:
Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Massen RvR vom feinsten, Plus epische Drops ^^ Und vl hat ja einer das Glück und bekommt so ne krasse Sido Maske >.<
Vor allem, durch so ne ordentliche Schlacht, gibts ja mittlerweile massig EP und RR Punkte (und eben fürs Event auch Ruf)

Also kommt schon ^^

btw.. es gibt Keks und Kuchen xD
(Zitat von SouthPark -> "wieso? es gibt doch gar kein Kuchen" "Egal, schreibs einfach, dann kommen mehr")

Mein Vorschlag, ab 21:30 im T3 Gebiet Nachtfeuerpass... und nehmt eure Freunde mit ;P
Vor allem auf Egrimm!!! Wenn ich alleine dastehe und abgeschlachtet werde fänd ich das ziemlich mies xD


----------



## Tiegars (3. November 2008)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> hm.. vl gilt das nur für US?
> 
> Auf der deutschen Page:
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/newsarchives/?...222&lang=de
> steht _"von 30. Oktober bis 3. November"_



öhmm kann ja ned sein das sie die Amis bevorzugen oder? Muss ein Tippfehler sein^^ Weiss jemand mehr?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

Bei den Amis hat es eher angefangen und ist eher zuende. Da kommen patches ja immer nen Tag früher, dann wartet GOA ob die Server explodieren und dann kommt es auch in EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Bei den Amis hat es eher angefangen und ist eher zuende. Da kommen patches ja immer nen Tag früher, dann wartet GOA ob die Server explodieren und dann kommt es auch in EU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Egal... Mein Vorschlag steht trotzdem noch ;D Ich bin da ^^

Können wir ja öfters machen, falls das Event doch noch länger geht,
je öfter, desto besser

EDIT:
grade gefunden:
http://www.buffed.de/news/7806/warhammer-o...-der-hexennacht


> GOA informiert auf war-europe.com über ein Update auf den EU-Servern, das eine Änderung beim Hexennacht-Event beinhaltet. Die Entwickler haben sich demnach dazu entschlossen, die Truhen der Hexennacht-Öffentlichen-Quests im Kriegslager der siegreichen Fraktion erscheinen zu lassen. Somit bekommt jeder Spieler die Möglichkeit, sich seine Belohnung abzuholen. Der Live-Event "Hexennacht" findet *bis Montag, den 3. November*, im Spiel statt.


----------



## Mandragoron (4. November 2008)

Wo gibt man denn bitte die Hauptquest ab ? Die Quest die man sieht wenn man die Hexennacht Seite im Buch anschaut, (kill 50 davon 25 davon 10 davon)
Ich hab die Quest fertig, aber wo geb ich sie ab ?!?!? Der Factionhändler reagiert darauf nicht, sprich man muss sie doch wo anders abgegben können, aber wo ?!

Ich rede hier NICHT von den Ruf Items/Händler, die 3 Rufitems habe ich längst abgeholt.

Ich rede hier der Haupquest wo man xy killen muss, wenn man alles erfüllt hat muss/kann man die Quest ja sicher wo abgeben ? Da es angeblich einen TItel dafür gibt ? Aber wo gibt man diese ab ? Der besagte Ruf NPC inder Hauptstadt reagiert da garnicht, hat damit wohl also nix zu tun...


----------



## Twibble (4. November 2008)

Hab irgendwo gelesen man muss dann noch einen der Geister/vertrocknete Weiber töten damit der Titel getriggert wird (Hexenmeister).


----------



## Aoroz (4. November 2008)

den titel bekommst du durch das trinken der ERSTEN RUFBELOHNUNG also des HEXENSCHLUCKS -.-

wenn du die drei rufbelohnungen sprich gebräu, umhang und maske schon hast solltest du das eigentlich wissen


----------



## Blood B. (4. November 2008)

Aoroz schrieb:


> den titel bekommst du durch das trinken der ERSTEN RUFBELOHNUNG also des HEXENSCHLUCKS -.-
> 
> wenn du die drei rufbelohnungen sprich gebräu, umhang und maske schon hast solltest du das eigentlich wissen




Du scheinst die Rufbelohnungen scheinbar nicht zu haben oder du hast keine Ahnung ;P
Wenn man den Hexenschluck trinkt bekommt man den Titel "die Gruselige/der Gruselige", es gibt aber NOCH einen Titel, hab den  schon gesehen , weiß aber leider nicht wo es diesen gibt.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

HAt noch jem die PvP-Maske sieht richtig cool aus =D


----------



## Breasa (5. November 2008)

Wenn du die Filigrane maske meinst dann ..ja ich hab sie...wenn du einen Screen von deiner hast kannst du ihn ja mal Hier  herein posten ^^ war ne ganz schöne Arbeit die zusammen zu kriegen....gut das fast keiner am kessel im Land der Trolle war, nur mal kurz, aber die hab ich vertrieben MUHAWAWAWA^^


----------



## MadSquare (5. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> HAt noch jem die PvP-Maske sieht richtig cool aus =D


Ich hab alle 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die blaue (der random drop ausm PvP), aka 'Maske des gähnenden Schädels' sieht aus wie Sido's maske mit 2 Fledermaus flügeln dran, aber das ist egal ich hab sie trotzdem lieb <3

die maske die in den goldenen säckchen der PQ zu finden ist könnt ihr auf diesen Bildern bestaunen:
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4692/zarazanm074ac9.jpg (Ork)
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1434/zarazanm077zg5.jpg (Dunkelelf)

die andren beiden sieht man ja ziehmlich überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit:* es geht mir nicht drum mit meiner maske anzugeben, sondern ich nutze die gelegenheit sie anderen usern, die sie noch nicht gesehn haben mit ingame screenshot zu präsentieren.
gruß, Square.


----------



## softcake_orange (5. November 2008)

Ne kommt bitte leute... nicht jetzt alle melden wer Masken hat...

/closed den Scheiß mal hier...


----------



## Mandragoron (6. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gelesen man muss dann noch einen der Geister/vertrocknete Weiber töten damit der Titel getriggert wird (Hexenmeister).



Thx, das war die einzige Antwort die sinnvoll war und auch geholfen hat, seltsamer Bug diese Quest.

Andere Beiträge wie du hast ja doch nicht die action, etc lest bitte Postings gründlich bevor ihr was behauptet und wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, dann sagt halt nichts zum Thema anstatt sinnlose Falschantworten zu geben.


----------

